# Mondo Grass



## DixieParadise (May 17, 2011)

I put some ornamental Mondo (Monkey) grass, and Aloe in my enclosure yesterday. I didn't think "Gypsy" would bother with them since she is just a eat and hide type. But today she surprised me and came out this afternoon and started chewing on the Mondo Grass. I look everywhere on the edibles and non-edible list and I can't find it anywhere. Any suggestions, she just took a taste and then left it alone, but I want her to be safe. It is easily removable, just need advice on if it can stay or needs to go.


----------



## Kristina (May 17, 2011)

I can't find anything that says that it is toxic. I have, however, grown mondo grass both underwater and in humid terrariums for years with no bad effects to the inhabitants.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, I used to put in my aquarium as well. Just wanted to make sure. I will leave and monitor. I am thinking since she just took a bite and turned away, she didn't care for it.


----------



## Kristina (May 17, 2011)

Probably. They have good instincts. I usually trust them.


----------

